# Nsw Xmas In July Case Swap 2011



## barls (7/1/11)

ok guys its on again. lets get the ball rolling.
who else is in so we can have a little bit of time to get brewing?
so who else is in
heres the link
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=162


----------



## nifty (7/1/11)

barls said:


> ok guys its on again. lets get the ball rolling.
> who else is in so we can have a little bit of time to get brewing?
> so who else is in
> heres the link
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=162




Hell yeah, I'm in.


----------



## BjornJ (8/1/11)

yes, why not!


----------



## Josh (9/1/11)

In. And will get brewing soon so I know it is ready on time.


----------



## Muggus (10/1/11)

I must adhere to my member status...


----------



## WhiteWolf (10/1/11)

Yeah, I'm in again. Still haven't finished the beers from the one just gone, but after tasting what I have, I want in again!


----------



## white.grant (10/1/11)

Thinking I might do something hoppy

grant


----------



## barls (10/1/11)

i might make something plan for a change.


----------



## barls (16/1/11)

bump and my last post should be plain for a change.


----------



## barls (1/2/11)

bump


----------



## barls (7/3/11)

any more


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/3/11)

barls said:


> any more




can't have a swap without me.


----------



## barls (8/3/11)

your right there fatz who would we make fun of and serve the fruit beers to.


----------



## WhiteWolf (9/3/11)

barls said:


> your right there fatz who would we make fun of and serve the fruit beers to.


 That's a good idea, I was going to make a straight Hefeweizen but I might just dump some strawberries in there for you Fatz  .

Brad.


----------



## DiscoStu (9/3/11)

I'm in after missing the last couple of NSW swaps


----------



## barls (22/3/11)

good to see you back stu, anyone else?


----------



## matho (22/3/11)

ill be in just have to find some bottles

cheers matho


----------



## barls (22/3/11)

sing out if you get stuck mate im sure we can track some down.
i think i saw some next to bens garage :lol: :lol: :lol: 
make sure you bring him as well.


----------



## matho (23/3/11)

:lol: those ones were no good mate they were grolsch bottles 
i have been sorting out my bottles i might just have enough ill see 

im thinking of doing a belgian dark strong 

cheers steve


----------



## barls (3/4/11)

bugger give me a yell if you get stuck, im heading back up your way well past it to orange at easter could steal some from the father in law if required.


----------



## matho (3/4/11)

All good now mate shuffled a few things around emptied a keg ( it was a fun night) and now I'll have enough for the swap. I did a trial brew last sunday and if it turns out good I'll be brewing it for the swap 

Cheers Steve


----------



## barls (17/4/11)

ok peoples not long now, you should get brewing for this. we are up to 16 people any more want to join. its not just all grain brewers we are willing to have most around for this. com one there has to be more people to be involved.
the real question is do i do something out there like i normally do or something sedate?
cheers barls


----------



## barls (26/4/11)

come on peoples surely there are a few more that can contribute?


----------



## matho (6/5/11)

should pull my finger out and brew for this, probably this friday it with be a belgian dark strong for sure

steve


----------



## barls (6/5/11)

brewed my first string beer the other day must get it in to the fermentation fridge once i finish with the maybock.
anyone else out there.


----------



## matho (13/5/11)

I'm brewing this now for the caseswap

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: belgain dark strong caseswap 2
Brewer: steve
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.99 L
Estimated OG: 1.080 SG
Estimated Color: 38.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 78.21 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (29.6 EBC) Grain 11.17 % 
0.40 kg Special B Malt (280.0 EBC) Grain 4.47 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.12 % 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.40 %] (60 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.40 %] (30 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
0.45 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (25.0 EBC) Sugar 5.03 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 22.18 L of water at 74.5 C 65.0 C 


Notes:
------

a brewed a belgian dark a couple of months ago its tasting great but not dark enough so i have upped the special B a bit 

cheers matho


----------



## matho (26/5/11)

Anyone else want to join in still have a bit of time to put one down, as barls has said doesn't just have to be AG, its a great to get feedback on your beers too especially from muggus. 

and dont worry ill drink anything after all i did have one of these on the pub crawl.





cherry anyone :lol: 

cheers matho


----------



## BjornJ (26/5/11)

My beer for the case swap is fermenting away in the fridge.

Did a hydrometer reading yesterday and it's come down from 1.048 to 1.020 but still going.
S-23 at 17 degrees for a fruity but hopefully not as fruity as an ale kind of thing.
Was pitch black when it went into the fermenter but now it's more dark brown for some reason.
A bit of Carafa Special I and some roasted wheat for colour, yum yum.

All out of bottles, last weekend I bottled 47 litres of Mild and I had to use two soda bottles for the last couple of litres.
So will need to source some more over the coming weeks.

Bjorn


----------



## matho (7/6/11)

Maybe we should start to talk about dates and such


----------



## Muggus (7/6/11)

I'm out. Haven't been brewing enough. Sorry lads.
The Special Swap is enough for me!


----------



## redbeard (8/6/11)

You still have 4 weeks Muggus, doesnt need to be rtd on the day - pull your finger out !


----------



## barls (8/6/11)

stay in muggus, im starting the ferment on mine this week.
also i believe that fatz said something about holding it a barrys place


----------



## Muggus (10/6/11)

If it stays at relatively low numbers, I can sub in the stout I brewed for the HUB swap...we'll see...


----------



## matho (20/6/11)

bottling my dark strong tonight 
tasting really good 
OG 1.080 FG 1.011 9% abv so its a good winter warmer  

cheers matho


----------



## redbeard (20/6/11)

Do we have a date or swap place arranged ?


----------



## pimpsqueak (20/6/11)

redbeard said:


> Do we have a date or swap place arranged ?



I vote for the 16th. That gives 3 weekends between now and then for those unable to attend to drop off their beer to someone who is going.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> I vote for the 16th. That gives 3 weekends between now and then for those unable to attend to drop off their beer to someone who is going.




16th July is not a good one - a number of us will be at the ESB com petition day. I don't think it would work out well to have a case swap interfere with all that judging (unless all swappers are there to judge and steward .. asking a bit too much there I think).

Last weekend of July - 30th July - somewhere at Sydney. Anyone have any definite reasons to say NAY? to that day?


----------



## white.grant (21/6/11)

I bottled my slighty special bitter this morning, seems tasty out of the fermenter. 

Happy to go with the 30th July but any weekend would do. Feels like ages since I've actually been at a swap!

cheers

grant


----------



## Mikedub (21/6/11)

I reckon I can contrubute to this case swap, can I submit a mixed case of 3 or 4 styles or do they need to be all from the one brew?


----------



## barls (21/6/11)

preferably from one batch but do what you need to mate. im happy for the 30th


----------



## BjornJ (21/6/11)

I've bottled mine on Sunday, made 36-37 litres so I am left with a bit as well.

Mine ended at 4,4% + bottle conditioning so nothing as strong as matho's and Barls probably will be  
But more than strong enough for me, hehe.

30th sounds good to me.
Moving on the 23rd so that weekend I won't be able to make it, the weekend after I may be able to do something.
That is if I'm not being dragged around shopping for something or other for the new place.
Hmm, shopping for place mats or beer swap meeting.. I know which one I'd prefer but may not have a say  

Bjorn


----------



## Pollux (22/6/11)

I'm booked up on the weekend of the 16th, have work on the 23rd but am on annual leave on the 30th. I won't be much use for sorting the bottles during the actual swap process as my arm will still be in the initial healing phase.......

Long story short, I vote for the 30th.

(Side note, that would also be good as it will allow for those who haven't even brewed their batch yet (i.e. me) to get started.)


----------



## WhiteWolf (28/6/11)

30th is good for me, I have booked the day on the fridge calendar! This time I plan to turn up in person.

Since I rarely brew strong beers, I hope a German Hefeweizen (5.2%ABV) is good enough.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## redbeard (28/6/11)

30th is good - now where ? did Barry put his hand up ?


----------



## barls (28/6/11)

i think he might of been volunteered havent heard any more about it.
fatz answers please.


----------



## barls (6/7/11)

buller, fatz an answer please???
bottling mine this week some time. its finished fermenting and in a new record 3 days for its starting gravity


----------



## Josh (6/7/11)

Happy to host in Guildford West on Sunday 31st. But need notice to get off work.


----------



## dannbrew (7/7/11)

Josh said:


> Happy to host in Guildford West on Sunday 31st. But need notice to get off work.




I'm in Guildford, but just got brewing again after 6 weeks off , so can't do swaps right now but down the track no problem.


----------



## matho (7/7/11)

Josh said:


> Happy to host in Guildford West on Sunday 31st. But need notice to get off work.



I'm happy with that date too


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/7/11)

barls said:


> buller, fatz an answer please???




who's buller?

















will see Barry this week at the ESB show this weekend - otherwise one of the subs will need to step 
up.


----------



## BjornJ (12/7/11)

had a tasting stubby of my case swap beer over the weekend.
Turning out pretty ok, I think!
More like a black lager than an Australian Old maybe, but who knows.
Wish I knew someone who had done this BJCP thingy who could have a better look at it.


Bjorn


----------



## RetsamHsam (13/7/11)

I am going to try and get a brew done in time for this.. I will also put my hand up as a potential host, will just need to double check with the calendar 
_(ie. the wife)_


----------



## pimpsqueak (13/7/11)

RetsamHsam said:


> I am going to try and get a brew done in time for this.. I will also put my hand up as a potential host, will just need to double check with the calendar
> _(ie. the wife)_



Don't forget to add your name to THE LIST. Be nice to have a few more people, as we're now down to 15 people (not counting your good self).


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/7/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Don't forget to add your name to THE LIST. Be nice to have a few more people, as we're now down to 15 people (not counting your good self).



OKAY, now let's get down to it. We need to swap real soon and we need someone to offer a venue (Barry unavailable).

First one who offers a venue gets to host. 

Anyone?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/7/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> OKAY, now let's get down to it. We need to swap real soon and we need someone to offer a venue (Barry unavailable).
> 
> First one who offers a venue gets to host.
> 
> Anyone?




BUMP


----------



## barls (19/7/11)

bottled mine yesterday may need a month or so to carb up and clear. was extremely clear when i was taking samples but was hazy when i bottled go figure. should be tasty.


----------



## Gulpa (19/7/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> BUMP



Sorry Ian, would be happy to host again but Im away that weekend.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (19/7/11)

I'm happy to host on the Sunday (31st). Does this suit?


----------



## matho (19/7/11)

That's cool with me


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/7/11)

RetsamHsam said:


> I'm happy to host on the Sunday (31st). Does this suit?




DONE. DAMO'S PLACE. SUNDAY 31ST JULY.


sugar - that two Sunday's away. Have a few brews available thank goodness. Damo, if you don't want your address on the site, say so. All contributors can then PM you for the details.


----------



## Gulpa (20/7/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> DONE. DAMO'S PLACE. SUNDAY 31ST JULY.
> 
> 
> sugar - that two Sunday's away. Have a few brews available thank goodness. Damo, if you don't want your address on the site, say so. All contributors can then PM you for the details.



Anyone from Nth suburbs (ish) that can take my bottles along?

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (21/7/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> DONE. DAMO'S PLACE. SUNDAY 31ST JULY.
> 
> 
> sugar - that two Sunday's away. Have a few brews available thank goodness. Damo, if you don't want your address on the site, say so. All contributors can then PM you for the details.



Address is 12 Rebecca Street, Colyton. See you there..


----------



## WhiteWolf (21/7/11)

W00t!

And close to me as well.


----------



## Gulpa (25/7/11)

Gulpa said:


> Anyone from Nth suburbs (ish) that can take my bottles along?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.



Bump. Anyone?

Damo, are you around in for me to drop my bottles in?

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (26/7/11)

Gulpa said:


> Bump. Anyone?
> 
> Damo, are you around in for me to drop my bottles in?
> 
> ...



Yeah mate, I'll be around from about 1pm most days this week.

We should start organizing food guys, only a few days to go.. I have a smoker and a Bbq for cooking.


----------



## matho (26/7/11)

i have a couple of questions 

1. should we bring all of the 28 bottles or only 15 

and 

2. what do you want me to bring.

cheers matho


----------



## Pollux (26/7/11)

And I'm out again..........

I really need to plan ahead on these things. Might brew up my XMAS swap next week, bottle the bastard and leave it be.


----------



## barls (26/7/11)

so at 14 then, ill bring about 16 just to be one the safe side. also dont forget about the side swaps. 

as for food, what type of smoker damo? can bring some sausages.
what time are you planning on starting?
cheers barls


----------



## matho (26/7/11)

talking about side swaps ill bring a few bottles of my orvalish belgian beer with brett in it, one for you barls plus a couple more for anyone else who is interested

cheers steve


----------



## barls (26/7/11)

ill have a few bottles of different things, any requests?


----------



## redbeard (26/7/11)

What time Damian - 11am ? Is your bbq working ?


----------



## BjornJ (26/7/11)

Hi guys, is the swap an hour or two west of Sydney?
I added the address on google map but got a hit that I am not sure of is right.


----------



## Thommo (26/7/11)

Sorry guys, have to pull out. Had totally forgotten about this till another HBGer reminded me about it tonight.

Have a good one.
Thommo.


----------



## barls (26/7/11)

think you got the wrong one there bjorn, its only about 35 minutes from my place


----------



## white.grant (26/7/11)

I'll bring some snags from the leisure coast deli, thinking of some luganiga, chorizo, duck & veal and whatever else they might have to hand. 

How many are hoping to be there at lunch?

cheers

grant


----------



## RetsamHsam (27/7/11)

matho said:


> i have a couple of questions
> 
> 1. should we bring all of the 28 bottles or only 15
> 
> ...



Sounds like we are covered for sausages, maybe some cheeses or some other form of meat..




barls said:


> as for food, what type of smoker damo? can bring some sausages.
> what time are you planning on starting?
> cheers barls



It's a gas smoker (cabinet style), so there is heaps of room in there. 

Probably looking at starting at about 11am



redbeard said:


> What time Damian - 11am ? Is your bbq working ?



11am sounds good to me. I don't know about the gas Bbq (I haven't touched it in a long time) but I have plenty of charcoal and a Kettle Bbq.



Grantw said:


> I'll bring some snags from the leisure coast deli, thinking of some luganiga, chorizo, duck & veal and whatever else they might have to hand.
> 
> How many are hoping to be there at lunch?



:icon_drool2: sounds good. I have no idea on the numbers...


----------



## Mikedub (27/7/11)

I dunno for sure if I'll make it on Sunday, family stuff, 
still keen to share the love though, Damo, can I drop my bottles off on Friday?


----------



## pimpsqueak (27/7/11)

Is it the norm to have such a low turnout for these things?
I'm starting to feel like a big ol nerd for brewing and bottling my swap beer so long ago in preparation... 

I'll bring a few cheeses. and crackers.


----------



## Josh (27/7/11)

I might take Sunday off work. Then I can go to the swap and play basketball. Stay tuned.


----------



## BjornJ (27/7/11)

Sorry to pull out this late guys.

We moved on Saturday and I was hoping to sneak off for a couple of hours for the case swap.
That has proven to be more difficult than I thought  


Have a good swap guys, looks like I won't be getting any double strength Belgian's from Steve this time.


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## pimpsqueak (27/7/11)

BjornJ said:


> Sorry to pull out this late guys.
> 
> We moved on Saturday and I was hoping to sneak off for a couple of hours for the case swap.
> That has proven to be more difficult than I thought
> ...


Don't forget to take yourself off the list..


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/7/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Is it the norm to have such a low turnout for these things?
> I'm starting to feel like a big ol nerd for brewing and bottling my swap beer so long ago in preparation...
> 
> I'll bring a few cheeses. and crackers.




No, this is not the norm. There were times most recent when we had reserves. But, rather than letting the tradition die, we persist. Just wait till next year!

And remember the Xmas 2011 swap at Port Stephens isn't THAT far away!

Catch ya Sunday!


----------



## white.grant (27/7/11)

I am looking forward to it :icon_cheers: 

grant


----------



## redbeard (27/7/11)

Will be good to catchup - i will try to bring some salad and/or bread rolls.


----------



## WhiteWolf (27/7/11)

I'll be there, hope it's OK to bring my wife along - having a designated driver is very helpful 

I'll think of something to bring along that is not already being brought. Maybe a desert of some sort?


----------



## RetsamHsam (28/7/11)

Mikedub said:


> I dunno for sure if I'll make it on Sunday, family stuff,
> still keen to share the love though, Damo, can I drop my bottles off on Friday?



Yeah mate, Friday works for me


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/7/11)

WhiteWolf said:


> I'll be there, hope it's OK to bring my wife along - having a designated driver is very helpful
> 
> I'll think of something to bring along that is not already being brought. Maybe a desert of some sort?




I'll be bringing a designated driver too (what a change!). A dessert would be welcome.


----------



## Josh (28/7/11)

Josh said:


> I might take Sunday off work. Then I can go to the swap and play basketball. Stay tuned.



I will be there. Gotta play soccer at 3pm, so not too many beers. 

How many bottles do we need now? Will I get away with 1 crate?


----------



## white.grant (28/7/11)

Josh said:


> I will be there. Gotta play soccer at 3pm, so not too many beers.
> 
> How many bottles do we need now? Will I get away with 1 crate?



We appear to be down to 12 now so a case should see you clear.

cheers

grant


----------



## syd_03 (28/7/11)

I doubt I will be able to make it, but will be over late arvo if I can.

I am hosting and ISB get together at my place on 20th August if anyone would like to come [topic="56755"]link[/topic].

Cheers 
Jason


----------



## Mikedub (29/7/11)

Just dropped my bottles off Damo, no one answered so I left the case in the garden to the right of your front door, your cat was hanging around like she wanted to crack one, but I told her Id just bottled them last week and not to drink till middle September,

Pity I cant make it Sunday Ian, was looking forward to talking rugby again, 

p.s, the spelling of Schwardzbier on the label was intentional,


----------



## matho (30/7/11)

RetsamHsam said:


> Sounds like we are covered for sausages, maybe some cheeses or some other form of meat..



cool ill bring some cheeses and some cold meats and crackers and nuts if thats ok

cheers steve


----------



## nifty (30/7/11)

Shit, I got my days mixed up, I thought the swap was today. :lol: I turned up and no one was home.

Damo, my missus had dropped me off and left by the time I realized it was the wrong day so I had to leave my 2 crates with number 3 on the lids between the car and the gate. 

cheers

nifty


----------



## redbeard (30/7/11)

I hope u had a few cold ones on hand Nifty to pass the time


----------



## RetsamHsam (30/7/11)

Mikedub said:


> Just dropped my bottles off Damo, no one answered so I left the case in the garden to the right of your front door, your cat was hanging around like she wanted to crack one, but I told her Id just bottled them last week and not to drink till middle September,
> 
> Pity I cant make it Sunday Ian, was looking forward to talking rugby again,
> 
> p.s, the spelling of Schwardzbier on the label was intentional,



Yeah I found them and put them somewhere safe. 

Bloody feral cats are always hanging around with their tongues out. I take no responsibility for any missing tallies....




matho said:


> cool ill bring some cheeses and some cold meats and crackers and nuts if thats ok
> 
> cheers steve



Sounds good mate. 



nifty said:


> Shit, I got my days mixed up, I thought the swap was today. :lol: I turned up and no one was home.
> 
> Damo, my missus had dropped me off and left by the time I realized it was the wrong day so I had to leave my 2 crates with number 3 on the lids between the car and the gate.
> 
> ...



Yeah I spotted them when I got home. Lucky you are local, are you able to make it tomorrow?


----------



## nifty (30/7/11)

RetsamHsam said:


> Yeah I found them and put them somewhere safe.
> 
> Bloody feral cats are always hanging around with their tongues out. I take no responsibility for any missing tallies....
> 
> ...



I hope so.


----------



## nifty (30/7/11)

redbeard said:


> I hope u had a few cold ones on hand Nifty to pass the time



No coldies unfortunately, but 28 x 7.4% longnecks. Luckily it's only a 25 minute walk home or I would have been a real mess if I had to wait for a lift home.


----------



## matho (31/7/11)

thanks RetsamHsam for your hospitality

great beers, great foods and great blokes

cheers matho


----------



## OzMemphis (31/7/11)

Thank you guys for a great day.
Really appreciated the info and looking forward to going the full hog soon!

I shal be better prepaired for the next one.

Cheers RetsamHsam for your hospitality.


----------



## white.grant (31/7/11)

Another lovely afternoon, tasting beers and chatting about beers. Thanks for hosting Damien. Looking forward to tasting the beers.

cheers

Grant


----------



## syd_03 (31/7/11)

Got there just on four and all you guys head already left. Had a beer a brief catch up with Damo and his energetic children. Thanks for the Amber ale Damien, very tasty indeed.

Hope to be able to catch up with you all at my place in a few weeks. 

Also heard Barls was paying me out for cutting my finger at Conjola last xmas swap, what he neglected to tell you all was that after months of paying me out he actually injured himself worse whilst sharpening a knife at home.

Cheers
Jason.


----------



## barls (31/7/11)

it was cleaning a knife not sharpening. get it right. dont even think anyone mentioned you mate.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/8/11)

Great day - thansk Damo & your lovely wife for the hospitality. Great to meet the new Jason & Mario and to catch up with Brad & Amanda again. 

Sorry to miss you Jase. It was me who paid out on you, not Barls. But he deserves to be abused anyway - he's missing the abuse since he left the navy.

don't forget One Mile Beach, Anna Bay in Port Stephens for the Xmas Case Swap. Book a cabin now if you want one.


----------



## pimpsqueak (2/8/11)

Just want to echo the sentiment from all the others who showed up.
Cheers for hosting Damo, especially for putting your hand up so close to d-day.

Great beers, great food and great company. What more could you ask for?

Until next case swap...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/8/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Just want to echo the sentiment from all the others who showed up.
> Cheers for hosting Damo, especially for putting your hand up so close to d-day.
> 
> Great beers, great food and great company. What more could you ask for?
> ...




and that demonstration of the Heiniken keg kit was great. Very tempting! Thanks for coming along and enjoy those beers.


----------



## syd_03 (2/8/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Just want to echo the sentiment from all the others who showed up.
> Cheers for hosting Damo, especially for putting your hand up so close to d-day.
> 
> Great beers, great food and great company. What more could you ask for?
> ...



Come to the ISB meet on the 20th August mate, no need to wait till next swap in November


----------



## syd_03 (2/8/11)

barls said:


> it was cleaning a knife not sharpening. get it right. dont even think anyone mentioned you mate.


 So if it was cleaning not sharpening doesn't that make it worse?


----------



## pimpsqueak (2/8/11)

syd_03 said:


> Come to the ISB meet on the 20th August mate, no need to wait till next swap in November


Don't know if I should chance using up all my brownie points before the Xmas swap up north.


----------



## syd_03 (2/8/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Don't know if I should chance using up all my brownie points before the Xmas swap up north.


We are a family friendly bunch, bring the wife and/or kids if that help keep brownie points intact.


----------



## WhiteWolf (3/8/11)

Just adding my sentiments to those already expressed. Thanks Damien for putting your place forward. It was great to meet your wife and kids. I haven't tried that Barley wine yet .... looking forward to it though. 

Thanks to everyone for making it a very pleasant afternoon. It was a very good thing I had a designated driver


----------



## Josh (4/8/11)

Whitewolf, do you have a link or any info about those glasses you bought? I'm thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## WhiteWolf (4/8/11)

Josh said:


> Whitewolf, do you have a link or any info about those glasses you bought? I'm thinking of doing something similar.


Hope this link works. This is the mob that I bought my tasting glasses from:

http://www.hostdirect.com.au/showProduct/G...ml+-+72+per+box


In my case this meant
9 guys x 8 beers to taste = :drinks: . 
Dishwasher was a little full at the end of it though.


----------



## pimpsqueak (6/8/11)

I kicked off a tasting thread HERE.

Hey Fats, can you please update the ARTICLE with the style of beer you swapped?
Cheers.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/8/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> I kicked off a tasting thread HERE.
> 
> Hey Fats, can you please update the ARTICLE with the style of beer you swapped?
> Cheers.




Done.

Put all tasting notes on the new thread.


----------



## Josh (8/8/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Done.



You sure?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/8/11)

Josh said:


> You sure?




Done (hit the Edit button this time!)


----------

